# Police Officer III Spree Desha



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer III Spree Desha 
*Los Angeles Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Friday, September 12, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years, 7 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Train accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, September 12, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Spree Desha was killed in the collision of a MetroLink commuter train and a Union Pacific Railroad freight train. Following practice for off duty officers riding on the train, Officer Desha was in uniform and in the first passenger car when the accident occurred.

She and 24 other passengers were killed in the collision. Over 180 other passengers were seriously injured. A deputy from the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department was among those seriously injured in the collision, but assisted others escape the wreckage until he collapsed.

Officer Desha had served with the Los Angeles Police Department for 7 years. She is survived by her parents.
Agency Contact Information
Los Angeles Police Department
150 N Los Angeles Street
Los Angeles, CA 90012

Phone: (213) 485-3586

_*Please contact the Los Angeles Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

